

The Chirp Distributed Filesystem - blacksqr
http://ccl.cse.nd.edu/software/chirp/

======
philsnow
This is from Douglas Thain's Cooperative Computing Laboratory.

An architecture class assignment had us trying to find the "best" cpu
configuration to run a snippet of code (number of registers, issue width,
etc). Most people in the class simulated around 20 configurations. Using an
earlier iteration of the CCL Work Queue abstraction, I ran ~12000 simulations
in IIRC only about 6 hours.

The point being, it's pretty easy to use. The source is mostly straight C, and
pretty easy to follow. I would start with chirp_server.c.

disclaimer: I was one of Dr Thain's students before I dropped out to go do
some dream job or other.

------
rch
I love this visualization:

[http://condor.cse.nd.edu/condor_matrix.cgi](http://condor.cse.nd.edu/condor_matrix.cgi)

------
pjc50
I'm having trouble finding a detailed explanation of how this works and how it
handles concurrency. [http://www3.nd.edu/~dthain/papers/chirp-
jgc.pdf](http://www3.nd.edu/~dthain/papers/chirp-jgc.pdf) seems to be the
paper, but it has only a small section on this important subject.

------
transfire
So does Chirp just turn a directory on each computer into a single big
directory everyone can access?

------
qznc
It seems to be available in Ubuntu LTS as "coop-computing-tools". Nice.

